# 0x255 Software creating Issues with R22 Recievers



## dkouz (May 6, 2007)

R22-100

After installation, receiver stuck in 480p pillar box. This resulted in every program being compressed with gray bars on the side. With the R22 the HDTV options in the setup are disabled, so there is no way to change it back. Also, now when the format button is pressed something comes up like 'HDTV is disabled'.

[Edit] A call to ISS yesterday found that D* has found a temporary fix for this. 'Reset Everything' in the reset sub-menu of the system setup does the trick, be aware that this wipes out settings, scheduled recordings, and probably some other items.


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

R22-100

My local Channels don't show up in the guide, and I can't tune to them at all. But it will still record them. I called up DirecTv and they said it was a Software Issue and is being fixed. But now I have to wait for them to fix it, which might take a while.

Channel Change is still very slow!!!


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

dkouz said:


> R22-100
> 
> After installation, receiver stuck in 480p pillar box. This resulted in every program being compressed with gray bars on the side. With the R22 the HDTV options in the setup are disabled, so there is no way to change it back. Also, now when the format button is pressed something comes up like 'HDTV is disabled'.


Saw the same thing on my HR20-100 with the latest software update. Cycling through the resolutions with the RES button on the front of the DVR got mine unstuck from 480.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> Saw the same thing on my HR20-100 with the latest software update. Cycling through the resolutions with the RES button on the front of the DVR got mine unstuck from 480.


just as a note:

that fix will sometimes work with a HR2X's series. however, that will not fix the R22-100 issue, for it is also deactivated.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

gulfwarvet said:


> just as a note:
> 
> that fix will sometimes work with a HR2X's series. however, that will not fix the R22-100 issue, for it is also deactivated.


When an R22 is operating correctly, can it be set to output 480p?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> When an R22 is operating correctly, can it be set to output 480p?


The R22-100 automatically selects 480p.That's the only resolution button that will light up.So no matter if it's hooked up with HDMI/Component it's 480p.Now with S-Video and AV connections my 480i RPTV gets a picture though it's does not have the clarity of the picture on my R15-500.


----------

